# Peek-a-booing



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello! Wondered if anyone taught their babies how to peek-a-boo. One guy told me his sister taught his maltese to peek-a-boo (putting paw over eyes) and I'm trying to teach ButterCloud. I put his paws over his eyes and say peek-a-boo and he doesnt get it. I've only done it for a couple of days. He knows how to sit, lay down, jump, and shake. 
I want to teach him to roll over, too. I tried teaching him that too but he always bites my hands because I'm drawing O's around his face. I saw someone on tv do that. ANY IDEAS?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i have no clue how to do peek-a-boo. i'll try explaining how i did rollover:


(i had to deal with a little gnawing on the hand too. lol.)


do a down, see which way your baby is leaning. you can sorta tell, but if you cant, then do it however which way you want. so i would get the treat, put it to their nose, grab a paw (so then you can help to roll over) and put the treat next to their nose, and i sorta put the treat near the shoulder and did the "o" thing around their head-body(while they're rolling). they wouldnt roll over till i had them turn their head a little first. and praise A LOT. you do this---they'll learn to roll over within 5 minutes. watch Cell Dogs on Animal Planet--thats how i learned to teach them. lol.







good luck and tell me how it goes. you only have to help them a few times.  maltese are smart


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think on Cell Dogs they also show how to "pray". which i think is the cutest thing--but i'm also the laziest person in the world. i tried teaching gruffi how to turn on the lights---he did it a couple of times, but i dont think he understood what he was trying to do. poor baby. lol. so now i have him jump on the wall to see how tall he is.







ellie learned...but she cant reach the light switch. :lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanx Dr.Cathy! hehe I'll have to try that. I dont have cable so I dont get to watch animal planet








. Sucks! It was either internet cable or cable tv. We chose the internet. I really want to teach him to do the peek-a-boo but I think I'm crazy







Thanks for everything!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I TAUGHT BUTTERCLOUD HOW TO ROLL OVER!












































It only took like 10 mins. I tell him to lay down, then grab one front leg, then say roll over a cazillion times while I roll him, praise him alot, and give him a cheerio. I kept on doing that and then, now, I only have to pat him on the back for him to roll over. It's not quiet perfect, but none of the commands he does is perfect. He's got ADD.







Sometimes as soon as I tell him to lay down, he lays down and rolls over before I command him too. SO IMPATIENT! Right now, I'm just soooo happy I taught him that!

And my bf taught Noriko how to "clap" her hands. Sometimes it does look like she's praying, but sometimes you actually see her clap clap clap more than once! 

I may quit on the peek-a-booing. We'll see.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Good for you......I think rollover is cute. I had to laugh, though, because Pico does the overeager thing, too, when I tell him to "sit". He sits then goes right into "down" and I'm wanting him to sit so I can teach him to "dance" for a treat. He does "dance" perfectly the first time, then gets sloppy the next time.

By the way, "dance" is the little twirl they do standing on their hind legs for a treat.

I'm lazy, too, but I am going to try "rollover" as soon as I log off here.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Sep 26 2004, 12:18 PM
> *Wow!  Good for you......I think rollover is cute.  I had to laugh, though, because Pico does the overeager thing, too, when I tell him to "sit".  He sits then goes right into "down" and I'm wanting him to sit so I can teach him to "dance" for a treat.  He does "dance" perfectly the first time, then gets sloppy the next time.
> 
> By the way, "dance" is the little twirl they do standing on their hind legs for a treat.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OOOH! I wanna teach Cloud to Dance! That'll be soooo adorable! I like to dance...and so does my baby!  

Just in case, don't think I'm neglecting Noriko! It's my bf's job to teach her this kind of stuff!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

jongee's problem is that she does roll over whenever she wants to.she thinks shes gonna get a treat so she does it like 5 times in a row byherself even if i never tell her to do it..then stops coz she gets dizzy...

how do u teach her to un-rollover ??


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello Mee! You got me on that! I would tell him to Lay Down first and then roll over. Now when I ONLY want him to Lay Down, he'd roll anyway! I keep saying "no" and don't give him a treat. And then get him to lay down and staying there for afew seconds and giving him a treat for laying down. In your case, just be happy she's capable! haha. Be worried when you tell her to roll over and she doesnt. hahahah


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Sep 26 2004, 11:55 PM
> *Hello Mee!  You got me on that!  I would tell him to Lay Down first and then roll over.  Now when I ONLY want him to Lay Down, he'd roll anyway!  I keep saying "no" and don't give him a treat.  And then get him to lay down and staying there for afew seconds and giving him a treat for laying down.  In your case, just be happy she's capable! haha.  Be worried when you tell her to roll over and she doesnt. hahahah
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10070*


[/QUOTE]

hahah OK ! im sure ur baby looks so cute when he rolls over by himself too!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I wish I could teach Tuffy to roll over.. but he hates, hates being on his side so it's been really tough. I'd love to teach him to walk to me, that would be the cutest thing ever. My husband wants him to be a "real boy" for Halloween and that would be so adorable to get him to walk to us. :lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I haven't even thought of what to dress my babies up for halloween! When my dogs were young, I forced them on their backs. Sounds mean, but I also rubbed their tummies and give them treats when they do it.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

mystify---if anything, you can put him on a harness and pull up...he'll walk then.  

glamourdog has soo many cute things. i cant wait till i get my pink piggy costume. OH, and cynthia bought other costumes from petsmart(they dont look as cute, but they're still cute). gruffi got a pumpkin outfit, ellie has a little devil outfit, and sprite has a skunk outfit. i'll post the pics up later. they dont look that good anyway(sprite hated the hood)


----------

